# boot up "junk" log

## omro

Hi guys,

As my laptop boots up, it displays a lot of junk gets displayed with error messages, but it all flashes past. Is there a log file for this, so I can actually read the error messages?

Thanks,

Owen

----------

## NeddySeagoon

omro,

Try dmesg or dmesg | less if you need it paged.

NeddySeagoon

----------

## omro

Can I read this with a text editor? if so, what and how?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

omro,

You can send it to a file with dmesg > somefile 

It will be plain text. dmesg reads the kernel log file from somwhere in /var/logs, so its already a file somewhere.

Regards,

NeddySeagoon

----------

## omro

unfortunately this didn't quite give me what I was expecting. There are messages like the DMA not being enabled and something about having to run depscan.sh that aren't in this dmesg at all.

I just wanted to read all the boot up errors so I could try and solve them. The information provided by dmesg isn't what is displayed during boot up, as far as I can determine from memory.

----------

